# Hitchhiker prop



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

This is my current project the hitchhiker. I plan to use 3 styrofoam heads and LED's for the eyes. I'll be using gauze for the ghostly-pirate costumes. This was my most challenging prop so far and was happy when it ran the first time and when I ran it awhile to check for possible binding problems, only had 1 nut fall off. Yea!!!

http://s153.photobucket.com/albums/s202/buckaneerbabe/?action=view&current=49e758d5.flv


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

looks great! be sure to update once you get it dressed out. Was this from Phantasmechanics?


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

very nice looking so far!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

awesome I can see where this is going


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nice. I would like to see it dressed out as well.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks! Yes, Davethedead it's his instructions, I tried to buy the kit in Jan but found out they went out of business. So I wrote him asking for more pics and instructions which he sent a few then he posted the full instructions for his kit later this year. I have Doug to thank, I couldn't have done this without him.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

this i need to see when finished..
maybe you can do a ZZtop theme haha


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

That's great work! A very elaborate armature, but you pulled it off perfectly...


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

I finished my hitchhikers today. Here's a quick video. Sorry about the quality of the video I was using my camera. Thanks go out to Doug Ferguson of Phantasmechanics.com for providing his instructions for this prop.

http://s153.photobucket.com/albums/s202/buckaneerbabe/?action=view&current=21be62ec.flv

http://s153.photobucket.com/albums/s202/buckaneerbabe/?action=view&current=4c2f436d.flv


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Fantastic job!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I wouldn't pick 'em up! LOL! Nice work!


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Very cool buck. That turned out grate


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Aw come on Dr M, the're friendly.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

They'll luv ya to death! LOL Looks wonderful! How much roughly did everything cost ya?


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

SI, the biggest cost was the motors, so if you can find some at a resonable cost it won't be too bad. Check out the link below for a complete parts list and you'll get a better idea of what you'll need.

http://www.phantasmechanics.com/hitchparts.jpg


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow! I'm pumped, and may even try this- taking my first plunge into animation. Would you pm me directions on how to build it?


----------



## Haunted Wolf (Apr 18, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Wow! I'm pumped, and may even try this- taking my first plunge into animation. Would you pm me directions on how to build it?


It looks like http://www.phantasmechanics.com/Hitcher.pdf has everything you need


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

SI, haunted wolf has provided the instructions I used. I'll be happy to help where ever I can. My only experience in animation is the FCG and an motorized ships wheel. I did some dougy-fir hacks but that's a different catorgory all together. There are some places in the instructions that say to mount or connect something without giving too much instructions, but as you can see I managed. This will be a very satisfying 1st animation project to try. Oh, I just wanted to let you know that this prop is short, about 2-3 ft tall so you may want to extend the height or put it on a table like I did. I hope you give this one a try, and as always lots of pics.


----------



## Lakeside Haunt (May 31, 2007)

wow these are awesome great work.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

SI, correction just under 4 '.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that's pretty neat... I like the side to side motion too.


----------



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

How'd you get the idea? It's a great one! Kind of a crank ghost sort of thing that also tells a story. I like!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

This was created by Doug Ferguson, of Phantasmechanics, he's the origanator of the FCG. Check out his site, he's out of business now but provided the haunt community with his instructions for his UPM (Universal prime mover) or hitchhikers.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks! After seeing those directions, somehow it didn't look so complicated to me before...


----------

